# problem with autotools detecting gtk version



## jrm@ (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello,

A new version of the program deskutils/parcellite will soon be released, but this new version has problems.  The first problem is that it doesn't configure without modifications to configure.ac.  The new developer has added some extra checks (see the section # Checks for libraries # here: http://pastebin.com/903pF04W).  Specifically the line 
	
	



```
AC_CHECK_LIB([$gtk_libs],gtk_status_icon_new,[],AC_MSG_ERROR(Requirement not met: gtk >= 2.10.0))
```
 breaks things.  When I look in configure.log (http://pastebin.com/SEMZfXfN) I see the lines 

```
configure:8457: checking for gtk_status_icon_new in -lgtk-x11-2.0
configure:8482: gcc -o conftest -g -O2 -I/usr/local/include  conftest.c -lgtk-x11-2.0   >&5
```
.

The developer tells me "Your linker needs to be set up to look at /usr/local/lib: On Linux systems, it's in: /etc/ld.so.conf, and newer ones have it in /etc/ld.so.conf.d/libc.conf. Anyhow, one of those should have this line: /usr/local/lib. Then make sure as root you do a *ldconfig* (which will populate the /etc/ld.so.cache file with found libs)".

Should the linker for /usr/bin/gcc be looking in /usr/local/lib?  Does anyone see problems (linuxisms) in the configure.ac?


----------

